# A Little Luck on Friday the 13th



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 14, 2009)

Yesterday, I sat the same spot where I killed a doe earlier this season. I just sat up against a pine tree with my leafy suit on next to a bedding area (no corn or bait) and hoped for the best. With just a few minutes of shooting time left, I saw movement through the binocs, threw up my gun, bleated, saw the deer was outside his ears, and shot. I heard him breaking limbs, and I thought I heard him crash, but I wasn't sure.

He ended up being a 180 pound 4 point with a 17 inch spread. Definitely a cull buck.

I have pictures but my computer's broken. I can send themto someone's email if they could put them up for me.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratz!!! send em to [email protected] and ill post em for ya


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 14, 2009)

Heres the pics:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 14, 2009)

Much appreciated, Bassaddict.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 14, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> Much appreciated, Bassaddict.



no troubles, now i just have to find something else to do to waste these 595 minutes left in my saturday!!


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on the meat =D> 

really warm again on our opening gun morning, stayed in bed 8)


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice job FML! :beer:


----------



## switchback (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on the meat.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 15, 2009)

Way to go FML..... nice looking buck =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on adding a little Clorox to the gene pool. :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 16, 2009)

nice'n bud thats a big ole spread for 4 points, atleast up here it is


----------



## Jwengerd (Nov 16, 2009)

nice deer! =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 16, 2009)

congrats on the buck


I've done a lot of research, which I won't get into because I'm sure you and everyone else could give two s***s less, but a lot of this "cull" talk is a myth. Thats a nice, big buck, but if you were to let him go, I'm sure he would have grown some more points. Its the ones with club antlers on one side that are stuck on the shallow end of the gene pool. Just because that 4 point had long tines, doesn't mean he didn't have any growing to do. Did you figure out how old he was (teeth)? I'd be interested to find out.


Not to say you shouldn't have taken him, cause thats a good buck. I'm all for tine length over points. Any jackass redneck can say he got an 8 point, but not many can shoot bucks with long tines like that 8)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 17, 2009)

Well he's big (weight) for a SC deer, especially a 4 point. He's at least 3.5. I'm making a skull mount, so I'll check the jaw when the head stops smelling so bad that I can't go near it.

I don't trophy manage this land, but if I was, I doubt this buck would have ever been a monster. A 2.5 year old deer with four points gets to walk, but older than that, he's fair game, in my eyes anyway.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 17, 2009)

A 2.5 y/o 4 point in KY is a genetic defect that could stand to be killed or run over by a passing semi.

Cut as much off of the skull as you can and then start cooking it in a large bucket of water (right at but not boiling). Adding sal soda to the water helps out a lot. The stuff comes off a lot easier. It's tough to do a euro mount that looks like much in the end with the rot method. I have two that were done by boiling and then using a peroxide paste afterwards that look fantastic.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 17, 2009)

wow, KY must be full on monsters. :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 17, 2009)

There are no deer in KY. Being in the top 3 for the last 5 years for B&C entries is just a rumor.


----------



## dearl (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on the buck FML, thats a good looking deer.


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice job! Congrats....... =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 17, 2009)

When I get a new computer, ill post a picture of my 5 point from last year that I did a skull mount with the rot method. With some bleach it looks better than th mount my buddy paid 90 bucks for.


----------

